

Google's Shell Style Guide - seanp2k2
https://google-styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/shell.xml

======
kolev
I've been using the same already without knowing about this, but with a few
exceptions. Most notably, I indent with tabs, because I can use a heredoc with
tabs, i.e.

    
    
        hello() {
            cat <<-MSG
                Hello, world!
            MSG
        }
    

Here, I have tabs before "Hello, world!" and those are ignored by Bash. I also
have tabs before MSG, i.e. I don't need to start the line with it, which would
be pretty ugly. I understand the rationale about not using tabs, but I think
tabs are needed for more readable code.

